# Was getting time, back to the Skyline roots.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just posting some pics of my new "daily" ride.:smokin:
Was looking for a car that would suit my needs as a business and family car, a car that would be fun to drive at the same time . . . . so was looking in to the R32 GTS sedan cars recently and couldn't get my hands on something clean and reliable.
My previous car was an R34 GT-T with manual mission and didn't like the car at all! Not that I was unhappy with the power, but the manual mission just didn't have any appeal to me . . . maybe I was too much used to the R34 GETRAGs and Civic Type-R missions, so I couldn't really find happiness with that R34.

Neverless came across this red R34 sedan with automatic TipTronic mission. Test drove it and felt in love with it for 3 simple reasons:
1) Uncomplicated to drive and enough sporty to enjoy.
2) Has four doors and a hell of a big trunk, considering how slim it is.
3) WTF . . it's a Skyline, it's an R34 and on top it's red!!!!

Now I am really enjoying my endless houres in the japanese traffic mayhem, letting the automatic cruise and eat my breakfast . . . and when the road clears up a bit, I floor it and it goes fast enough foward to give you the Skyline smile.
Will make a project thread soon, as I get the car a bit tuned for the hype of it. Don't expect RB26DETT swap for now, as the car makes sense with the mission and engine it has for now. It's light and handling is class, but there is room for improvements on these points.

Conclusion: If you own a GTR and are a Skyline badge nut, this is your car!!!.:smokin:


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

really nice car indeed, the red fits it really good and for a 4door It has a beautiful body I think :thumbsup:


----------



## Carrera (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice car u bought 
Really good looking car and the color is perfect


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks good....Needs a boot spoiler though!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Chris, nice car. I like it a lot and it sure beats that pink Figaro you wanted! :chuckle: Nah seriously, it looks pretty damn good as a 4 door family car. :thumbsup:


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

best color :smokin:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Sub Boy said:


> Looks good....Needs a boot spoiler though!


Thanks for the comments guys. Have been thinking about a small trunk lit but there is not much there that hit my eye. 
I was looking out for nice quality dry carbon lit spoiler, but most spoilers like the Mines one won't fit! (as they cover the trunk break light).

Also liking the clean trunk honestly.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Chris, you eat in your car? Big no no for me...

keep it clean. stands out with the color anyway.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

What do you think vacuum cleaners were invented for? Ha

Very nice car anyway. I agree with keeping the clean boot, spoilers just don't look right on those 4 doors. Maybe a small lip spoiler at most...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> What do you think vacuum cleaners were invented for? Ha
> 
> Very nice car anyway. I agree with keeping the clean boot, spoilers just don't look right on those 4 doors. Maybe a small lip spoiler at most...


It's also a question of perspective.

Look at these pics and the car looks slim rather then wide . . . look at it in reality it looks really wide . . . so is the spoiler issue too. On pics a spoiler on the boot lit would make the car more proptioned, but in reality would look cheap.

I allready ordred new Tein Springs and wide arches for the front and rear (like the Z-Tune rear arch fender). Next are wider tires (now 225/40:banned: . .next 265/35:smokin.

@Aki
Dude, only drunk wee-salarymen pee and throw up in their skylines . . . I am european, we all eat as delicate as the Queen of Britania on a banquet.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

thats a savage car good choice, 2.5T?
ztune front fenders would look sweet


----------



## gtr33 vspec (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice car....Gtr 34 spoiler would look fab on it


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

I really really like it, would be a perfect daily for me as well. Especially in red! No spoiler on the trunk, just slam it to the ground and don't go to wide on the tires, fit wider wheels instead. Just my opinion...


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

sooo jealous...minus the tiptronic nonsense, but whatever floats your boat


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

emperor_77 said:


> I really really like it, would be a perfect daily for me as well. Especially in red! No spoiler on the trunk, just slam it to the ground and don't go to wide on the tires, fit wider wheels instead. Just my opinion...


Was looking for 19" wheels in black and nearly bought 19" Nismo LM-GT4s in silver with the idea to refurbish them in black after . . . thought would have exploded my budget.:bawling:
My first thought on the car is about handling and looks. Also planning to do some works on it myself, like custome interior panels, that will get carbon coated afterwards.:smokin:

Does somebody know who does similar looking bucket seats like the ones in the new VW Golf -R???


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks lovely. Good choice for a daily driver:thumbsup:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> @Aki
> Dude, only drunk wee-salarymen pee and throw up in their skylines . . . I am european, we all eat as delicate as the Queen of Britania on a banquet.


At the expense of being ridiculed by the UK/Euro-centric people on this forum, who is the "Queen of Britania"??

Chris - any other mods in the works? Will you be letting your wife drive this car?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

akasakaR33 said:


> At the expense of being ridiculed by the UK/Euro-centric people on this forum, who is the "Queen of Britania"??
> 
> Chris - any other mods in the works? Will you be letting your wife drive this car?


Wifey floored it yesterday and gets it when she needs/wants it.

The problem I have with the car now is that it comes with ridiculous set up springs (or better say ****ed springs )
It has Tein Flex springs rear and one front! . . yes *ONE*:chairshot in the front!!!!! The previous owner was to bored to get proper springs in the front and as he only found 3 Tein springs, he just cut one of them to lower further the front and cut the remaining one OEM spring as well . . . car feels like having no springs at all . . lol.
Ordred some proper Tein Springs saturday and will get the car a bit raised on the front, as I want to fit a Cockpit F1 carbon front splitter.:smokin:

Ahh the good old Queen of Britania, . . . . well I just made up that name for the hype of the post . .. lol


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

They do do some silly things in Japan at times, like putting a HKS T51SPL Turbo in a standdard engine, in your case 3 springs:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

3 is the new 4 :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> They do do some silly things in Japan at times, like putting a HKS T51SPL Turbo in a standdard engine, in your case 3 springs:chuckle::chuckle:


Yep, best I ever seen in japan was T88 GK on 400injectors . . .lol:lamer:


----------

